# Another newby Just joined up!!!



## Jonnyboy_82 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all just joined up. Im going to look at a 99 (v) audi tt 1.8 225 tommorow just wanted to know what i should be looking out for or is there a buyers guide on here some where?

I have also heard that the early mk1 tts as in the one im going to view comes with a big list of problems? Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jonnyboy, Welcome to the forum, dont believe early TT is any worse than later ones. Main things to look for are, Cambelt/water pump replaced, just because it may have full Audi service history mean cambelt has been replaced. 60K miles or 5 years is recommended. Check Dash Pod displays, Fuel level etc look O.K. Otherwise much the same as other modern cars. Other will be along with more advice.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No more problems than most just make sure every thing on the dash pod is working and that the cam belt/water pump have been changed in the last 60k 5 years 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jonnyboy_82 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all thanks for the heads up. My search for the perfect tt will continue as this one was a dog or a lemon.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

